# Walbro carb problems



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am working on a garden way roto tiller. I cleaned and installed new parts in the carb. Has new spark plug. Put new fuel line and fuel filter. The engine will start on the first pull of the rope. It will idle good for about a minute then dies like it ran out of gas. If I start the motor and then squeeze the throttle it wil start to accelerate then acts like it is running out of gas and dies. I have tried everything I can think of. I put my hand infront of the muffler when it is idleing and can feel alot of exaust coming out. Is this problem carburetor or do I have a pluggged exaust? Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I would suggest removing the muffler and checking the spark arrestor for being clogged with carbon(check the cylinder walls for scoreing while you have it off), sounds like back pressure to me. Have a good one. Geo


----------

